# A little heads up..W8 motors on sale..



## James K (Jan 7, 2001)

Hey just figured I would pass this along..

VW has the W8 motors on sale NEW for $4100 with 3 left..here is the part number

07D-100-011-AN

Not sure if it helps anyone, but does not hurt to pass along..


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

I just came here to post that same thing.


----------

